# How do I change the oil filter on my pressure washer?



## abefroman (Aug 4, 2007)

How do I change the oil filter on my pressure washer?

They oil is really black and I don't see a cap to remove to drain the oil and the manaual doesn't say how:
http://www.troybilt-gen-pw.com/data/pdf_files/pw/020296_1esw.pdf

TIA!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi 

You should have a seperate manual for the briggs and stratton engine, the instructions for changing the oil and filter should be in there.

If you do not have the manual you might be able to download one HERE


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like it has a Honda engine - at least according to the manual. Some of those Honda engines don't have a drain hole. As dumb as this may sound, the recommended procedure is to tip the engine on it's side and drain the oil out the fill tube. Either that or thread a hose down the fill tube and use an oil pump to pump it out.


----------



## ozplanet (Aug 31, 2007)

There is always a drain hole !!! The drain hole will be metal, either on one of the sides or at the very bottom middle of the pan under the pressure washer. Sometime they are under the engine in between the moutning plate and the engine. There is no need to change the oil filter unless you plan on removing the engine and pump because the filter is inside the crank case. Try to do the oil change while hot so you get most of the oil out.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

ozplanet said:


> There is always a drain hole !!! The drain hole will be metal, either on one of the sides or at the very bottom middle of the pan under the pressure washer. Sometime they are under the engine in between the moutning plate and the engine. There is no need to change the oil filter unless you plan on removing the engine and pump because the filter is inside the crank case. Try to do the oil change while hot so you get most of the oil out.


Unfortunately, like I said before, some of the Honda's don't have a drain hole. Here is a screenshot taken from a Honda engine owner's manual depicting the correct method to drain oil:










You tip it on it's side to drain the oil. 
I'm not saying that this is how the OP's (Original Poster's) pressure washer engine is, it may very well be different, I wouldn't be able to verify the correct procedure for draining his engine oil without knowing the model number.

btw, I don't know what you are, but we're a Honda Authorized Service Center:wink:


----------



## ozplanet (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine was just a general post on Honda engines. I have worked on several engines being a golf course mechanic. I did not realize you had to be an Authorized Honda Service Center to give a person a hand !!!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

ozplanet said:


> Mine was just a general post on Honda engines. I have worked on several engines being a golf course mechanic. *I did not realize you had to be an Authorized Honda Service Center to give a person a hand !!!*


You don't have to be. I was just correcting your post where you said that there is always a drain hole.:smile:
Cheers


----------

